# im trying to start a high school culinary program



## leftychef (Oct 2, 2005)

hi guys,
im a young lad (16) but i have known since i was 4 that i wanted to be a chef, i got the calling if you will, over this past summer i works my *** off getting wondrful experience in a high class restaurant. putting in those long hours standing up and being thrown into the culinary wolves. lol. my skills have grown immenesly butr now that school started i really want to keep growing and i proposed the idea to my school administration about starting a class/club or even a culinary team so i can help teach other students valuable skills i have learned. what steops do i take to start up a program like this? 
thank you for your help and ALL comments are greratly appreciated:chef: 
leftychef


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea. things to suggest..

see if you can get a chef or a assortment of chef or food professionals to come out to the school say one day a week and talk to the members of your club/group. 
maybe one week have a chef come out and show proper knife skills
the next week have a herb id class
the next a fruit id class
and so on

then maybe get a chef of say different cuisines to come out

put on food competitions with members of the club/group

the thing is though is if your gonna have food the money has to come from somewhere for this stuff so ask the school to provide you guys a budget or have a food fair type fundraiser with contests and such. 

this may even get your parents involved or who ever cooks in the house. Maybe they can come out and do demos

maybe you can do tours of farmers markets, farms, gourmet food spots to learn about ingredients from all over the world

hope this helps


----------



## cheflusch (Mar 3, 2006)

Where in Orlando are you? Where is the school? And what high end restaurant did you work for? I might be able to put you in touch with some chefs who can help you out


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The local chefs association would be a great start.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

Lefty,

Check with the local ACF chapter. They almost always have something in/with the high school level.

You can find out who's near you by checking this site.

Ciao,


----------

